# Belkin F5D8235-4 v3 N+ Wireless Router Drops Entire Network Occasionally



## mrmozambique (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all. I have a the aforementioned router set up with one PC laptop connected via ethernet cable and two to five other devices (PC laptops, iPhone, iPad, Linux Laptop) connected at any given time. About once or twice a week the router drops the network. I can still see the SSID, but can't connect on any device. The wired laptop gets dropped as well. I tried to ping its IP, but it says the device is unreachable. The only solution is to walk upstairs and unplug the router, which fixes it every time until a few days later when it happens again. :banghead:

I've restored factory settings a number of times. I've never heard of a router simply dropping the entire network, including the wired computer. I've done a bit of searching, but can't find much. It makes me think it's a hardware problem. 

Any ideas?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

> The wired laptop gets dropped as well. I tried to ping its IP, but it says the device is unreachable.


 When your the network goes down, you should ping the router, that way you can eliminate that it's a router issue.

Is the router connected to a modem? If so, have the laptop wired to the modem to check if the problem occurs.


----------



## mrmozambique (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, IT-Guy. I appreciate the response. I apologize. Rereading it I realize it wasn't clear. I meant I pinged the router itself, not the other laptop. It said the (router) destination was unreachable. 

I'm 95% certain that it's not the modem as it's the actual network that goes down, not just the internet connection. Again, all devices can see the SSID (network name), but they can't connect, even to the local network. It's almost certainly a router-related issue and not the modem.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

No problems, my pleasure. Have you tried updating the firmware? Link

And who's your ISP? Cable or DSL? And your subscription rate?


----------



## mrmozambique (Mar 8, 2012)

this-IT-guy said:


> No problems, my pleasure. Have you tried updating the firmware? Link
> 
> And who's your ISP? Cable or DSL? And your subscription rate?


Forgot to mention it, but the firmware is up to date. I also forgot to mention that all blue lights stay on when it's locked (indicates that all is well).

My ISP is WebAfrica and it's DSL. Not sure what my subscription rate is or how it's related. Do you mean how much bandwidth I have? It's 10mb, but my line is max 4mb.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry I wanted to ask because from what I know depending on some ISP (especially with DSL), your connection line gets cut off momentarily if you try to go over your bandwidth limit.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I've heard that Belkin routers aren't so good, they're known to break down or cause issues. If you're for certain that it isn't your line, the only thing I can offer is to get a new router, sorry.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I totally agree about Belkin routers, actually you will find some of Belkin devices at the .99cents Stores here in SoCal, go figure.... :grin:

Changing your router might resolve the issue.

Please give us an update.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to agree about Belkin routers not that reliable.

Does your isp supply you with a static ip or dynamic ip(DHCP)?


----------

